# New from Iowa!



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello and









When you make a post add a pic by choosing the Upload picture box at the top right then choose browse and then your pic files shoud pop up and then choose pic you want and open and send and then choose standard at bottom of pic and hopefully works lol, I'm not very good at explaining things. :lol:


----------



## CrCountryGirl (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey thanks for the advice, hopefully I can figure it out! Im not the greatest with theses dumb things and I have like a million pics to share!


----------

